# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  My portable 12v solar power project

## GWH

I have a little lightweight 5v solar power system (which is packable) to run LED lights and can charge phones and batteries for headlamp and GPS etc. 

But in situations where you want to be able to do more with it, 5v isn't enough. If camping by car, drive to huts etc then a bit more bulk and weight isn't a problem.

So I thought I'd build up a larger capacity 12v solar system.

Started getting most the main components together.

Still a few more little components to get to tie it all together and make it work.

2 x 30w panels that I'll hinge together and add a carry handle.

2 x 22ah agm deep cycle batteries 

10 amp solar charge controller

MTM plastic ammo box 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Nice, you will get approx 1.5amp/hr form each panel in bright sunlight, so the regulator will cope well with that size of battery. They look like polycrystalline panels? Monocrystalline area a bit more efficient in dull light (for reference).

----------


## GWH

> Nice, you will get approx 1.5amp/hr form each panel in bright sunlight, so the regulator will cope well with that size of battery. They look like polycrystalline panels? Monocrystalline area a bit more efficient in dull light (for reference).


Yeah I should get 3 -3.5 amps in good light.

I believe it the other way around. Poly better in low light, mono better in bright.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Put some window/door sealing foam around the mating surfaces of the panels to stop the rattle when transporting when folded shut.

Easier to wire up if the battery terminals are adjacent to each other too.

----------


## Mathias

Another tip, connect to batteries before you open up to the sunlight or else you can have a bit of a spark up as they are live once the light hits them. I used to sell a few panels once upon a time  :Have A Nice Day: 

Here's some good tips. Pros and Cons of Monocrystalline v's Polycrystalline solar panels

----------


## kiwijames

Where's the best place to buy panels? They appear to be the highest cost items with solar setup.

----------


## GWH

> Where's the best place to buy panels? They appear to be the highest cost items with solar setup.


AA solar has mono panels or supadealer on trademe has poly which is where I got mine. Quite well priced.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I just got a 70W panel from AA Solar  yesterday for the new clay bird tosser when have just purchased for our wee group of shooter, (now we have 10)
Guess who got the jobbie of sorting out the battery / charging system  :Have A Nice Day: 

Their prices are really sharp and the panels are good quality

----------


## Mathias

Yep AA Solar been about for ages, know their stuff. Always at the caravan shows etc.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I just got a 70W panel from AA Solar  yesterday for the new clay bird tosser when have just purchased for our wee group of shooter, (now we have 10)
> Guess who got the jobbie of sorting out the battery / charging system 
> 
> Their prices are really sharp and the panels are good quality


Keep in mind what my landlord does to keep his head above water  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Keep in mind what my landlord does to keep his head above water


Yes understood but I also get similar "discounts"  :Have A Nice Day:  on lots of electrical, electronic and other stuff too

----------


## GWH

> Nice, you will get approx 1.5amp/hr form each panel in bright sunlight, so the regulator will cope well with that size of battery. They look like polycrystalline panels? Monocrystalline area a bit more efficient in dull light (for reference).


Re the dull light performance of the poly panels, heres a exert from Aussie Batteries & Solar|Australian Direct 12 Volt Shop for Camping, Caravan and Batteries Direct

Myth: Monocrystalline solar cells are better than polycrystalline cells Monocrystalline solar cells have been superior for many years due to their higher peak efficiency and their availability. However, stating monocrystalline solar cells are better than polycrystalline is incorrect. Let’s briefly compare both types of cells. According to some, monocrystalline solar cells have a more aesthetic appearance due to their black cells. Typically, one square meter will generate approximately 190W which makes the panels slightly smaller than polycrystalline panels. Monocrystalline cells operate well (and often better than polycrystalline cells) under perfect weather conditions: during clear, sunny days. Polycrystalline solar cells have a blue colour with some patches that are lighter than others (due to multiple crystals) although their look has become gradually darker. They also reveal a better performance on days with less ideal sunlight and higher temperatures. Thanks to their multiple crystals, polycrystalline cells can produce more electricity as sunlight is reflected within the crystals. One square meter of polycrystalline cells generates about 180W which results in slightly bigger solar panels to allow an equal amount of wattage compared to the monocrystalline cells. - See more at: Common Solar And Battery Myths Busted

----------


## GWH

I got it all finished up last night. It's been a cool little project.

Works bloody well, panels are charging at 3.5 amps in full sun and 1 amp+ when cloudy.

Could stay in bush for yonks and keep everything well charged and have good lights in hut or camp.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

So when does it get its first real use? Bit late for the roar but can see it being handy in the maimai in he next month

----------


## Nibblet

Do you mind sharing how much you invested in this setup please. 
Neat little system you've built

----------


## gonetropo

> Nice, you will get approx 1.5amp/hr form each panel in bright sunlight, so the regulator will cope well with that size of battery. They look like polycrystalline panels? Monocrystalline area a bit more efficient in dull light (for reference).


wait till you see the gallium panels currently being tested before the release. truly amazing. about 4 times the output per square meter even in dim light.

----------


## LOC

looks great @GWH , impressively tidy work

can you explain more or give us a link about these panels @gonetropo ? cheers




> wait till you see the gallium panels currently being tested before the release. truly amazing. about 4 times the output per square meter even in dim light.

----------


## gonetropo

it was on this site:

New Atlas - Latest News

previously it was called gizmag.com, i cant remember which version the panels were shown on, looked damned impressive though

----------


## GWH

> Do you mind sharing how much you invested in this setup please. 
> Neat little system you've built


Yep no prob,  will itemise the major bits and post a bit latter.

----------


## GWH

> Do you mind sharing how much you invested in this setup please. 
> Neat little system you've built


Righto

It normally pays not to add up the cost of these 'little projects'...... :Wink: 

MTM AC11 Ammo box was $30
2 x 12v 22ah AGM deepcycle SLA batteries were $177 the pair
2 x 30W solar panels plus 10amp PWM solar controller were $150 for the lot
Fascia panel including volt meter, cig light socket and dual usb socket was $24.50 (i used 2 of these)

Add another $150 for smaller things like 3 inline blade fuse holders, switches, terminals, electrical cable, 2 x Merit sockets and plugs, 10 meters of decent dual core solar cable and connectors, and a cheap 240V 2amp smart charger, so i can plug that in and charge up at home without fuss if need be.

I could have done some things a little cheaper, ie could have got a cheap 240V extension cord from M10 and cut the ends off that and used in place of the more expensive solar cable from Panels to Battery box. But i wanted it all to be right.

----------


## Nibblet

Thanks
Is a cool little setup which I'm going to poach

----------


## GWH

> Thanks
> Is a cool little setup which I'm going to poach


Pretty much most of those items I got off trademe.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Going to get the mrs to sew up a carry/protective bag for the panels and line it with dense foam matting.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Going to get the mrs to sew up a carry/protective bag for the panels and line it with dense foam matting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yes,some portable  panels in Oz come like that.closed foam mat sewen between canvas type stuff,two zips meet at the carry handle.

----------


## LOC

looks great. 

came across these guys reading up on the gallium panels. having a durable roll up panel option would be excellent for this type of set up
https://www.theguardian.com/business...nels-renovagen





> Going to get the mrs to sew up a carry/protective bag for the panels and line it with dense foam matting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> looks great. 
> 
> came across these guys reading up on the gallium panels. having a durable roll up panel option would be excellent for this type of set up
> https://www.theguardian.com/business...nels-renovagen


Yes would be great, they are currently really expensive tho 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

yeah, large scale for now but moving in the right direction

----------

